# Stock Madone 3.1 WSD...what's the largest tire that fits?



## simplemind (May 8, 2015)

Like to move up to a 28 if possible, however just don't know if it will fit. Looks like a 25 will for sure. Any advice?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The surest method is to buy a tire and mount it to check for clearance. You can always return it unused for a refund.

I did just that when I was curious how large a tire would fit on my new fork and frame. I actually returned the tire twice, to try the next largest size. When I was done with the experiment, I returned the last tire and got a refund. The shop didn't mind at all as the tire was not used. Keep your receipt!


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Really, if you have a proper bike shop, they are going to be able to get you that information. Or the manufacturer of said bike.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Try a measuring tape. Measure between the brake pads, measure distance from the top of the current tire to the top inside of the fork, and clearance from the tire edges to the insides of the fork. That should at least let you know if it's worth ordering anything.

And buy the tires from somewhere you can return them.


----------



## simplemind (May 8, 2015)

Peter P. said:


> The surest method is to buy a tire and mount it to check for clearance. You can always return it unused for a refund.


Yep, that would do it, just wondered if someone had gone that route before me.



aureliajulia said:


> Try a measuring tape.
> 
> And buy the tires from somewhere you can return them.


Thanks!


----------



## kimoly (Mar 9, 2014)

aureliajulia said:


> Try a measuring tape. Measure between the brake pads, measure distance from the top of the current tire to the top inside of the fork, and clearance from the tire edges to the insides of the fork. That should at least let you know if it's worth ordering anything.
> 
> And buy the tires from somewhere you can return them.


One problem with this method is that different tires have different profiles. One company's 28mm tire will be taller and rounder than another's, so the best method is the one that Peter P. suggested: buy one and try.


----------

